# What have I been Posting ! SOUTH AFRICA IS NOW STEALING FARMS FROM " WHITE " FARM OWNERS !!



## nononono (Aug 20, 2018)

*This is where the Politics of division rears it's UGLY head !*

*This is how Socialism/Communism operates....*
*Steal from the Productive and give to the non Productive....*

*We are going to see a complete repeat of what happened in*
*Rhodesia which was the Bread Basket of the Continent, now it's*
*a welfare state " Shithole " !*

https://www.news.com.au/finance/economy/world-economy/south-africa-begins-seizing-whiteowned-farms/news-story/8937f899bd3f131bfc4ffb648ea5c53b


*Read THE article.....This is what happens when the Society supports/becomes a " TAKER "*
*environment....This WILL descend into Chaos/Anarchy !!!!*

*Mark my words !*

*The only way out of this one is Complete " CIVIL WAR " !*

*The Producers need to stop the Takers or this will spread like Wild Fire !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

*Pay Attention !!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

https://www.news.com.au/finance/economy/world-economy/south-africa-begins-seizing-whiteowned-farms/news-story/8937f899bd3f131bfc4ffb648ea5c53b


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/1005725/south-africa-farm-seizures-white-farmers-cyril-ramaphosa-anc


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh, its happening.
This is where the true SJWs reveal themselves.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2018)

Imagine that the nutters get duped once again, 'you people' really are an embarrassment to humankind:
JOHANNESBURG (Reuters) - South African Foreign Affairs Minister Lindiwe Sisulu said on Thursday that it was regrettable that U.S. President Donald Trump’s tweet on land issues in her country was “based on false information”.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/donald-trump-sparks-outrage-tweeting-075653628.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Oh, its happening.
> This is where the true SJWs reveal themselves.


South African white supremacist fake news and you cling to it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> South African white supremacist fake news and you cling to it.


*MALEMA: 'Only death will stop us, not Trump'...** 
*
_*SAYS 'JEWS' TRAINING RIGHT-WING SNIPERS*_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> South African white supremacist fake news and you cling to it.


What do I cling to?
Im no SJW.


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Imagine that the nutters get duped once again, 'you people' really are an embarrassment to humankind:
> JOHANNESBURG (Reuters) - South African Foreign Affairs Minister Lindiwe Sisulu said on Thursday that it was regrettable that U.S. President Donald Trump’s tweet on land issues in her country was “based on false information”.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/donald-trump-sparks-outrage-tweeting-075653628.html



*Hey Stupid ASS.....*

*Do some research Ballsack....I have firsthand knowledge and it IS happening !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Imagine that the nutters get duped once again, 'you people' really are an embarrassment to humankind:
> JOHANNESBURG (Reuters) - South African Foreign Affairs Minister Lindiwe Sisulu said on Thursday that it was regrettable that U.S. President Donald Trump’s tweet on land issues in her country was “based on false information”.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/donald-trump-sparks-outrage-tweeting-075653628.html


https://screenshots.firefox.com/nTAudFGmW7TnoxoY/www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2018)

*Hey Dumbphuck Rodent......*

*Tell me what Julius Malema is saying in this Video....This was BACK on Jun 21, 2017.*

*



*


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2018)

*This is TODAY ! Mr Rodent........*

*Listen to what he states, everything I've said he is pushing for and Cyril Ramphosa*
*is his puppet......The Media IS NOT SHOWING NOR TELLING THE TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2018)

*Julius Malema ....Community Organizer.......sound familiar....*

*South Africa ....on the verge of anarchy and becoming a *
*first class " Shithole "......*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 23, 2018)

Hey 4, looks like your hero at 1600 Penn Ave has also picked up on your white supremacy conspiracy, he retweeted it early this morning while dropping the kids off at the pool.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 23, 2018)

Fox news. Great diversion from what really is going on. I like seeing this chess match against Trump


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 23, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Fox news. Great diversion from what really is going on. I like seeing this chess match against Trump


Yeah, I bet you do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Fox news. Great diversion from what really is going on. I like seeing this chess match against Trump


Let's just get kavanaugh seated and then the game can continue, I have counted trump out many times before and he just keeps getting up.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Hey 4, looks like your hero at 1600 Penn Ave has also picked up on your white supremacy conspiracy, he retweeted it early this morning while dropping the kids off at the pool.



*Hey Dumbass....It looks like you live in a Bubble....*


*Look what the New movement is attached to the EFF of Julius Malema....*

*




*

*Open your eyes and face the TRUTH  !*

*The Attacks on TRUMP are because he is exposing the corruption DAILY !*
*Barrack Obama was just down in South Africa teaching Cyril Ramphosa*
*and Julius Malema how to be effective " Community Organizers "....*

*This has become a " Color " issue because of the Greed within the ANC...*
*And the " Chicago Community Organizer " is stoking the fires of Racism *
*to help the ANC achieve the goal of Land Theft.....*

*South Africa will descend into anarchy just as fast as this land grab is *
*implemented.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Fox news. Great diversion from what really is going on. I like seeing this chess match against Trump


*I hope you continue to provide a " FREESPEECH " platform and do NOT succumb to outside influences over " Knee jerk " reactions......*


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> South African white supremacist fake news and you cling to it.


*How does it feel to spew LIES and not do your own research....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *How does it feel to spew LIES and not do your own research....*


Projecting again I see . . . keep it between you and the mirror alt right boy.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Projecting again I see . . . keep it between you and the mirror alt right boy.


*I am projecting the TRUTH.*

*You spew/project LIES.*

*You do have an obsession with mirrors don't you...Most vermin do that..*


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

* Rational Gent *‏ @*RationalGent1*

* *




*Today I learnt that I'm a racist white supremacist because *
*I'm scared machete wielding psychopaths could murder my *
*family and I on our farm in South Africa. *



* Goodnight y'all*

*2:50 PM - 23 Aug 2018

1,927 Retweets
3,401 Likes
        
*


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

*Rational Gent *
Retweeted
  *Rational Gent *
‏ @*RationalGent1* Aug 20




*This is my grandfather. He bombed the shit out of Dresden so that *
*we could get sent to jail for complaining about rape gangs/terror attacks. *
*He bombed the shit out of Berlin so that the British government would *
*stand by, allowing my farm in South Africa to get taken from me.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

*Rational Gent *
Retweeted
  *Racial Consciousness*‏ @*Nature_and_Race* Aug 23


*Imagine actually believing that opposing the slaughter of innocent White people in South Africa makes you a hateful racist...*









*Rational Gent *
Retweeted
  *Siphamandla*‏ @*Sowellnomics* Aug 23


*The video clips of Malema promising to cut the throat of whiteness *
*and shoot the Boer/farmer has been beamed all over the world. *
*You think foreigners wouldn't notice? He's done irreversible damage *
*to South Africa's international credibility that he should be charged for treason.*


*  75 replies    560 retweets   ** 1,055 likes *


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey Dumbass....It looks like you live in a Bubble....*
> 
> 
> *Look what the New movement is attached to the EFF of Julius Malema....*
> ...


On a bipartisan basis, we were all very concerned you might have been caught up in the ongoing lead and only story this week about the white genocide in South Africa, perhaps you dead and dismembered,  so I had my wife handle all of the recent postings to check on you.  Glad you’re still hanging on out in the SA bush.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> On a bipartisan basis, we were all very concerned you might have been caught up in the ongoing lead and only story this week about the white genocide in South Africa, perhaps you dead and dismembered,  so I had my wife handle all of the recent postings to check on you.  Glad you’re still hanging on out in the SA bush.



*Pussy.....Big fat Swollen Pussy.*


----------



## Dominic (Aug 24, 2018)

This Kitchen has been around for 14 years with views from both sides, so a Republican like myself can take the heat. This guy in office is no Republican, and I knew what we would get from him so he made me turn to Hillary who was slightly better. I would love to have another Bush in office right about now. Keep an open mind and do not just tow the party line. Would you be okay if Trump took the FCC licenses  from the "liberal" media? Or started legally abusing his power to get rid of people who are a threat? How far do you want him to go? I am glad we have a strong government in place that somewhat protects us from dictatorships, or Trump might have  attempted to over throw our democracy by now.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

*Below is a picture of one  Scumbag Thief instructing another Scumbag Thief how*
*to use skin color as a Political Tool for division in a Post apartheid*
*Society.......*


*




*


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

Dominic said:


> This Kitchen has been around for 14 years with views from both sides, so a Republican like myself can take the heat. This guy in office is no Republican, and I knew what we would get from him so he made me turn to Hillary who was slightly better. I would love to have another Bush in office right about now. Keep an open mind and do not just tow the party line. Would you be okay if Trump took the FCC licenses  from the "liberal" media? Or started legally abusing his power to get rid of people who are a threat? How far do you want him to go? I am glad we have a strong government in place that somewhat protects us from dictatorships, or Trump might have  attempted to over throw our democracy by now.



*I completely disagree with your jaded viewpoint.....*

*Open your eyes to what is REALLY happening in this Country.*

*Even though I completely disagree with YOU....*

*Will this portion of this site remain a place for open FREESPEECH !!!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

Dominic said:


> This Kitchen has been around for 14 years with views from both sides, so a Republican like myself can take the heat. This guy in office is no Republican, and I knew what we would get from him so he made me turn to Hillary who was slightly better. I would love to have another Bush in office right about now. Keep an open mind and do not just tow the party line. Would you be okay if Trump took the FCC licenses  from the "liberal" media? Or started legally abusing his power to get rid of people who are a threat? How far do you want him to go? I am glad we have a strong government in place that somewhat protects us from dictatorships, or Trump might have  attempted to over throw our democracy by now.


We need to deal with facts, what he has done, not what he could maybe possibly do.
The people voted him in knowing what kind of a person this guy was and didn't care.
That is exactly how bad Obama was and how much people feared HRC getting the White House.
Just think, we would not know how corrupt the FBI and DOJ and HRC and the DNC were if Trump had lost.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We need to deal with facts, what he has done, not what he could maybe possibly do.
> The people voted him in knowing what kind of a person this guy was and didn't care.
> That is exactly how bad Obama was and how much people feared HRC getting the White House.
> Just think, we would not know how corrupt the FBI and DOJ and HRC and the DNC were if Trump had lost.




*EXACTLY !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We need to deal with facts, what he has done, not what he could maybe possibly do.
> The people voted him in knowing what kind of a person this guy was and didn't care.
> That is exactly how bad Obama was and how much people feared HRC getting the White House.
> Just think, we would not know how corrupt the FBI and DOJ and HRC and the DNC were if Trump had lost.


What informs us, "how corrupt the FBI and DOJ and HRC and the DNC were"? Trump? Get a clue lemming.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What informs us, "how corrupt the FBI and DOJ and HRC and the DNC were"? Trump? Get a clue lemming.



*And attempt at insulting by the bottom feeding Democratic Lemming....*

*You wash your knees yet...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2018)

Photoshop 101, don't make it look so obvious. You really are a brainwashed buffoon. You and your white nationalist sympathizer friends in here will once again be force back into hiding along with your defacto leader.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 25, 2018)

Dominic said:


> This Kitchen has been around for 14 years with views from both sides, so a Republican like myself can take the heat. This guy in office is no Republican, and I knew what we would get from him so he made me turn to Hillary who was slightly better. I would love to have another Bush in office right about now. Keep an open mind and do not just tow the party line. Would you be okay if Trump took the FCC licenses  from the "liberal" media? Or started legally abusing his power to get rid of people who are a threat? How far do you want him to go? I am glad we have a strong government in place that somewhat protects us from dictatorships, or Trump might have  attempted to over throw our democracy by now.


Would it be ok if the two royal families ruled the United States through and impenetrable bureaucracy for generations to come?
You people are too much.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What informs us, "how corrupt the FBI and DOJ and HRC and the DNC were"? Trump? Get a clue lemming.


Take your head out of your ass and pay attention to all the people that are out at those orginization, suspended, fired you big dummy.
Can't really expect much more from a union boy lime you. Lemming indeed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Would it be ok if the two royal families ruled the United States through and impenetrable bureaucracy for generations to come?
> You people are too much.


Showing your insecurity and extreme paranoia again I see.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Showing your insecurity and extreme paranoia again I see.


Seeing what you think you see in me but fail to see in you, I see. (again lol)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Take your head out of your ass and pay attention to all the people that are out at those orginization, suspended, fired you big dummy.
> Can't really expect much more from a union boy lime you. Lemming indeed.


You can't really be that stupid can you? Wake up and smell the stench of authoritarian tactics. Wag the dog boy, wag the dog.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Seeing what you think you see in me but fail to see in you, I see. (again lol)


BOO!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't really be that stupid can you? Wake up and smell the stench of authoritarian tactics. Wag the dog boy, wag the dog.


I thought I told you to pull your head out of your ass?


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2018)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 218721, member: 1707"


Photoshop 101, don't make it look so obvious. You really are a brainwashed buffoon. You and your white nationalist sympathizer friends in here will once again be force back into hiding along with your defacto leader.







/QUOTE

*Yep, life was much simpler when you just had to skateboard, sneeze on the sleeve*
*of your flannel shirt and have old men buy you beer......*

*Then reality sank in and you had to get a Job, Union Work was your savior....*
*Just work without thinking and wait for retirement, oh shit now you're *
*retired.....*

*Yep you missed the education boat and it shows.....*

*Photoshop.....problem is you don't know how to do research...and it shows....*


*




*

*http://www.mauritiustimes.com/mt/ethnic-cleansing-what-future-for-whites-in-south-africa/*


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't really be that stupid can you? Wake up and smell the stench of authoritarian tactics. Wag the dog boy, wag the dog.









*Hey Rodent....I can't read that....help us out, what does it say ?*


*Is the below the result of the above.....*

*




*

*




*


*




*


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

*Murdered Stellenbosch farmer 'was a good man'*

2018-06-26 05:35
Tammy Petersen







Jeffrey Zetler (Supplied)











It feels like she has lost her father, Sophia Engelbrecht says from behind the counter of the iconic Mooiberge Farmstall in Stellenbosch.

Because while well-known farmer Jeffrey Zetler was her employer, she has known him since she was a little girl and her mother worked as a fruit and vegetable packer and lived on one of his farms.

"You hear lots of bad stories (about how farmers treat their employees) but that was not the case with Mr Zetler. He was a good man," Engelbrecht insists.

His devastated staff had a hard time getting back to work on Monday, after hearing that the man some of them have worked for for decades had been murdered in what is believed to be a botched robbery.

Engelbrecht shakes her head in disbelief. She had been working in the store when one of the tractor drivers rushed into the shop on Saturday afternoon and told her what had happened at Zetler's office less than a kilometre away. She then told Zetler's brother, Dennis, who rushed to the scene.

According to police sources, Zetler had been leaving Brakelsdal farm with a group of staff members on the back of his bakkie shortly after 16:00 when a Quantum taxi blocked his exit at the gate.

*Watch, cash stolen*

Three or four suspects emerged from the trucks parked on the grounds and forced Zetler and his staff back to the office.

The robbers forced the farmer to open the office but the alarm was triggered. The assailants apparently panicked and stabbed Zetler six times before fleeing the scene.

The workers ran to a nearby house where they phoned for help.






_Sharon Engelbrecht, who grew up on Jeffrey Zetler’s farm and has worked for him for 25 years, with Dennis Zetler, Jeffrey’s brother, outside the Mooiberge farm stall. (Tammy Petersen, News24)_

Zetler's assailants made off with a watch and cash from his wallet.

On Monday afternoon, the police's forensics team was still on the scene and crime scene tape fluttered at the door to the office where Zetler was stabbed.

"There were plenty of tears. It still hasn't sunk in. I am devastated," Engelbrecht says.

She has lived on Zetler's farm her entire life, and started working for him in 1993 after completing high school.

She cleaned the floors and toilets of the iconic market on the R44, but 25 years later is the shop supervisor.

*Invested in employees*

"He was like a father to me. He treated his workers well. He built and improved our homes and borrowed money to those who needed it. His hands were never closed. If you found yourself in any difficulty, you could go to him."

Her father invested in his employees and did all he could to empower them, his daughter Zara Rudnick, 37, said.

She had been at the scene when paramedics attempted to resuscitate her father.

While his work ethic and commitment to his farms made him one of the most well-known farmers in Stellenbosch, to Rudnick and her sister, Zetler was simply "dad".

"There is nothing he wouldn't do for his family. He was a quiet kind of guy and very hard working, but he always had time for us. He put us first; he held our family together."

Her father took great pride in his work, Rudnick said, and did all he could to see his employees thrive.

He had taken some of his staff overseas with him to learn about international practice in terms of farming and also recently built a church on one of the farms so that his staff could worship closer to home, she said proudly.

*A people's person*

Described as a "nice, harmless, good-hearted guy" who always remembered important dates in his loved ones' lives, Zetler was killed on his wife Beverly's birthday.

The family has been inundated with messages of support since Zetler's murder, his long-time friend Mark Kaufman said.

He had the grim task of identifying the 62-year-old farmer and businessman's body.






_On Monday, the police’s forensics team was still at the scene. The offices are on the right, behind the truck. (Tammy Petersen, News24)_


Kaufman, a former police officer, said he had seen a lot in his career on the force, but confirming that the deceased was indeed his friend was "difficult".

"People always say nice things about someone when they die, but he really was a good guy with a good heart," Kaufman, a spokesperson for the Zetler family, said.

"He was a people's person."

Zetler had survived four previous robberies. Eleven years ago, he was tied up and left in a walk-in safe after robbers fled with R15 000 cash.

"A big voice" in the Stellenbosch community has been lost, the town's Mayor Gesie van Deventer said.

"Mr Zetler made a huge contribution to our community and provided work to hundreds of residents. I am very shocked and sad about the incident. The prayers and condolences of our entire community are sent to Mr Zetler's family and friends."

*Police 'failing to protect farmers'*

Western Cape police spokesperson Lieutenant Colonel Andrè Traut on Monday confirmed that no arrests had been made yet.

Agri Western Cape CEO Carl Opperman said the organisation would request an urgent meeting with Police Minister Bheki Cele who is currently in the province following a spate of taxi violence incidents believed to have led to the deaths of at least 13 people at ranks in Cape Town.

Opperman said he wanted to hear why the police's rural safety plan was "still failing to protect farmers and residents of rural areas".

"A Stellenbosch producer (Zetler) was one of three farmers murdered in the country over the weekend. [We want] Minister Cele to urgently make more resources available to the Western Cape to implement the SAPS' (South African Police Service) rural safety plan properly, and to take the same strong position on farm murders as he did over taxi violence related murders over the weekend."

Zetler will be buried at the Stellenbosch Jewish Cemetery on Tuesday. He had been a long-standing chairperson of the town's synagogue.

"Not only was he a prominent strawberry farmer who generated substantial employment in the region, but he was also a pillar of strength to the Stellenbosch Jewish community. This is a tragedy for his family, his workers and the Stellenbosch community at large," said chairperson of the Cape Jewish Board of Deputies Rael Kaimowitz.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

nono and the rest of you white supremacist sympathizers can go to hell.


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nono and the rest of you white supremacist sympathizers can go to hell.


*Here's the Problem with YOU....*

*YOU are sooooo Fucking Dumb YOU cannot see what the TRUTH is....*

*But that's quite OK, I'm going to let you make a complete Democratic *
*" Tossed " Salad ASS out of yourself.....*

*So go on Dumb fuck....put some more " White Dutch " on your premise.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

Desperation?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Here's the Problem with YOU....*
> 
> *YOU are sooooo Fucking Dumb YOU cannot see what the TRUTH is....*
> 
> ...


I've heard the spiel before, don't waste your time. I don't wanna join your little he-man woman haters club or your white-men who hate everyone else who isn't club.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I've heard the spiel before, don't waste your time. I don't wanna join your little he-man woman haters club or your white-men who hate everyone else who isn't club.


You're already the CEO.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're already the CEO.


Even your humor has gotten weak.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Even your humor has gotten weak.


What humor?
I was giving you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I've heard the spiel before, don't waste your time. I don't wanna join your little he-man woman haters club or your white-men who hate everyone else who isn't club.


*Man are you stupid.....do you even understand English.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 28, 2018)

https://t.co/hQmWwnJodQ


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Man are you stupid.....do you even understand English.*


I may be stupid, but I am not the one posting white supremacist propaganda.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/hQmWwnJodQ


It's almost a parallel to Native Americans taking over the US Congress and passing a law giving themselves back their land.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> It's almost a parallel to Native Americans taking over the US Congress and passing a law giving themselves back their land.


Or nazis taking back ze fazahland?
Its a slippery slope, even for a fascist like you.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Or nazis taking back ze fazahland?
> Its a slippery slope, even for a fascist like you.


Coocoo.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Even your humor has gotten weak.


*You're deflecting, explain why you have taken the stance AGAINST White farmers *
*retaining their properly obtained land......Please explain....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I may be stupid, but I am not the one posting white supremacist propaganda.



*Ok numskull, explain to the forum how ANYTHING I've posted is *
*" White Supremacist Propaganda ".......*

*Before you do I'm going to give you a warning....*

*You REALLY should do some research......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Ok numskull, explain to the forum how ANYTHING I've posted is *
> *" White Supremacist Propaganda ".......*
> 
> *Before you do I'm going to give you a warning....*
> ...


You don't even know the real story! Hilarious!


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't even know the real story! Hilarious!


*Please tell the Forum the REAL History Mr LYING RODENT.*

*Come on......*

*Point out where I've got it wrong.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Please tell the Forum the REAL History Mr LYING RODENT.*
> 
> *Come on......*
> 
> *Point out where I've got it wrong.*


When President Trump tweeted Wednesday night that he had asked Secretary of State Mike Pompeo to look into violence against, and seizures of land from, white farmers in South Africa, he wasn’t just amplifying a narrative he heard from Fox News host Tucker Carlson.

Trump was also elevating a storyline that has floated around white supremacist blogs, podcasts and online forums for years. And the president’s tweet shows how these white supremacist ideas bubble up from the Internet’s darkest corners into the Oval Office.

In 2015, Dylann Roof walked into a Bible study group at Emanuel African Methodist Episcopal Church in Charleston, S.C., listened quietly for an hour and then opened fire, killing nine people. A photo that later surfaced online showed Roof wearing a jacket sporting the flag of South Africa’s apartheid regime. The 24-year-old South Carolinian clearly felt an affinity with white South Africans.

That sentiment is common across the white supremacist universe.

The neo-Nazi website the Daily Stormer has published hundreds of stories about the plight of white South African farmers. Users of the white supremacist site Stormfront have been going on about the issue for years. White nationalist groups on platforms such as Facebook are similarly devoted the fate of South African whites.

These narratives often portray the treatment of South African whites as a critical front in an imagined global fight against white people. If whites in South Africa are treated so poorly after handing over power to the country’s black majority, the story goes, it’s just a preview of what could happen in the rest of the world as more diverse voices are allowed into the political conversation. This fear has been given a name: white genocide.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2018/08/24/president-trump-is-pushing-white-nationalist-ideas-into-mainstream/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.f58bd4a8044c

The president cares little about South Africa. He is issuing a clarion call to US white supremacist voters.

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/aug/26/donald-trump-populist-south-africa-white-supremacist

“The president of the United States has adopted a vile white supremacist hate narrative, right out of the darkest corners of the internet, and is turning it into policy.”

donald-trump-white-farmers-south-africa-tweet-racist_us_5b7e5253e4b07295150fc749


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When President Trump tweeted Wednesday night that he had asked Secretary of State Mike Pompeo to look into violence against, and seizures of land from, white farmers in South Africa, he wasn’t just amplifying a narrative he heard from Fox News host Tucker Carlson.
> 
> Trump was also elevating a storyline that has floated around white supremacist blogs, podcasts and online forums for years. And the president’s tweet shows how these white supremacist ideas bubble up from the Internet’s darkest corners into the Oval Office.
> 
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


AKA "OH NO reality!"


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 219455, member: 1707"

When President Trump tweeted Wednesday night that he had asked Secretary of State Mike Pompeo to look into violence against, and seizures of land from, white farmers in South Africa, he wasn’t just amplifying a narrative he heard from Fox News host Tucker Carlson.

Trump was also elevating a storyline that has floated around white supremacist blogs, podcasts and online forums for years. And the president’s tweet shows how these white supremacist ideas bubble up from the Internet’s darkest corners into the Oval Office.

In 2015, Dylann Roof walked into a Bible study group at Emanuel African Methodist Episcopal Church in Charleston, S.C., listened quietly for an hour and then opened fire, killing nine people. A photo that later surfaced online showed Roof wearing a jacket sporting the flag of South Africa’s apartheid regime. The 24-year-old South Carolinian clearly felt an affinity with white South Africans.

That sentiment is common across the white supremacist universe.

The neo-Nazi website the Daily Stormer has published hundreds of stories about the plight of white South African farmers. Users of the white supremacist site Stormfront have been going on about the issue for years. White nationalist groups on platforms such as Facebook are similarly devoted the fate of South African whites.

These narratives often portray the treatment of South African whites as a critical front in an imagined global fight against white people. If whites in South Africa are treated so poorly after handing over power to the country’s black majority, the story goes, it’s just a preview of what could happen in the rest of the world as more diverse voices are allowed into the political conversation. This fear has been given a name: white genocide.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2018/08/24/president-trump-is-pushing-white-nationalist-ideas-into-mainstream/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.f58bd4a8044c

The president cares little about South Africa. He is issuing a clarion call to US white supremacist voters.

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/aug/26/donald-trump-populist-south-africa-white-supremacist

“The president of the United States has adopted a vile white supremacist hate narrative, right out of the darkest corners of the internet, and is turning it into policy.”

donald-trump-white-farmers-south-africa-tweet-racist_us_5b7e5253e4b07295150fc749

/QUOTE

*How's it feel to be a " Jackass " .....*
*You just accused another poster of cut n paste and look*
*at the despicable mess you have posted in some very lame*
*attempt to prove " who knows what " in regards to your*
*very blatant lack of knowledge regarding the crisis in*
*South Africa....*

*Personally I think you are some sort of " Closet " NAZI/KKK*
*racist who spews the opposite .....*

*Had you done the research I suggested you would know why*
*you look like a " Jackass "....*

*Now once again .....Do some research.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

*Wake Up Democratic Deniers......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 29, 2018)

The point that most people seem to miss, is that it doesn't matter what color a person is when the government decides to run roughshod on the populace.
It may be white farmers today, or black ranchers tomorrow.
Its not a good thing.
The Afrikaners have been in South Africa for 500 years.
Are we going to start going back and trying to figure out who owes who?


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The point that most people seem to miss, is that it doesn't matter what color a person is when the government decides to run roughshod on the populace.
> It may be white farmers today, or black ranchers tomorrow.
> Its not a good thing.
> The Afrikaners have been in South Africa for 500 years.
> Are we going to start going back and trying to figure out who owes who?


500 years?

Increase of European families in the Cape by year
*Year* *Number
1657 - 1675*
46
*
1675 - 1700*
154
*
1700 - 1725*
263
*
1725 - 1750*
272
*
1750 - 1775*
400

*1775 - 1795*
391

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afrikaners

What year is this again?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> 500 years?
> 
> Increase of European families in the Cape by year
> *Year* *Number
> ...


White supremacists back each other up, even from halfway around the world.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> 500 years?
> 
> Increase of European families in the Cape by year
> *Year* *Number
> ...


They have been there for roughly 500 years.
Its just a fact.
What is the cut off for "native" eligibility?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> White supremacists back each other up, even from halfway around the world.


Leave me out of your racist world view, thanks.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They have been there for roughly 500 years.
> Its just a fact.
> What is the cut off for "native" eligibility?


They haven't owned the land for 500 years.  And South African white folks are the inventors of Apartheid - it's even a word from their language.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> They haven't owned the land for 500 years.  And South African white folks are the inventors of Apartheid - it's even a word from their language.


Its close to 500 years.
What's the cut off for validity in your mind?

What happened to apartheid?
Do you believe its ok in today's world for a government to decide to take people's land?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its close to 500 years.
> What's the cut off for validity in your mind?
> 
> What happened to apartheid?
> Do you believe its ok in today's world for a government to decide to take people's land?


After taking it originally and denying the right of ownership (for close to 500 years)?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> After taking it originally and denying the right of ownership (for close to 500 years)?


Can you show me a piece of land that wasnt taken by someone in the last 500 years?
The point is, where is the cut off?
When do we accept the right of ownership?
How many generations does it take to become a native?

What happened to apartheid?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> White supremacists back each other up, even from halfway around the world.


Socialist don't care what color you are.


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> *They haven't owned the land for 500 years. * *And South African white folks are the inventors of Apartheid - it's even a word from their language.


*** *Pretty damn close ........*

*The Portuguese were the first to land there, the first to engage the Khoikhoi in battle,*
*the first to be beat by the locals....*
*But as is always the case, to the Victors go the spoils and eventually the Dutch turned*
*the bay area into a refueling station of food and rest....the rest is history.*

*The current situation in South Africa is due to nothing more than Greed.*
*The President Cryil Ramphosa and Julius Malema both see different ways to hold/distribute*
*the land, but both want to STEAL the land from the White Farmers which is going*
*to lead to complete and utter chaos. The real racism is from those in power in*
*South Africa and is being used as a TOOL to divide and motivate the hordes who*
*want " Free " stuff.....If this happens you will witness " Rhodesia 2.0 " ...nothing*
*good will EVER come from what the ANC/EFF are implementing ......*



*This Racist crap being spewed by leftist such as the Forum resident " Husker Du " is *
*how the Democrats and Thieves handle things when caught supporting theft*
*of the White owned Farm lands in South Africa....*

*The Racism is from the Left/Democrats and the Political Parties in power*
*running South Africa...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you show me a piece of land that wasnt taken by someone in the last 500 years?
> The point is, where is the cut off?
> When do we accept the right of ownership?
> How many generations does it take to become a native?
> ...


So natives were killed so their land could be taken and then rules were made prohibiting them from owning any. Apartheid, like slavery was abolished, yet those that profited most from those systems are having a hard time letting them go. Now the Trumpians are seeking a new minority rule, shall we call you people Amerikaans?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So natives were killed so their land could be taken and then rules were made prohibiting them from owning any. Apartheid, like slavery was abolished, yet those that profited most from those systems are having a hard time letting them go. Now the Trumpians are seeking a new minority rule, shall we call you people Amerikaans?


What exactly is your point?
Do you believe the government should remove the farmers from their land or not?


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What exactly is your point?
> Do you believe the government should remove the farmers from their land or not?


Whose land?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Whose land?


Their land.
Do you believe the government should take their land?
Yes or no.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Their land.
> Do you believe the government should take their land?
> Yes or no.


How did it become "their land"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2018)

espola said:


> How did it become "their land"?


How did your property become "your" property?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

espola said:


> How did it become "their land"?


How did that concussion protocol turn out?
You Dick.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How did your property become "your" property?


By buying it from someone else who made a similar claim.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2018)

espola said:


> By buying it from someone else who made a similar claim.


What's stopping you from handing it over to people who look like the ones who owned it 500 years ago?
Virtue signaling only goes so far.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's stopping you from handing it over to people who look like the ones who owned it 500 years ago?
> Virtue signaling only goes so far.


You seem to be stuck on that 500 year figure.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How did your property become "your" property?


You think the transactions were similar? Please continue.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2018)

A more mature and rational view of the situation --

https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2018/08/the-danger-of-south-african-land-seizure/568960/


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's stopping you from handing it over to people who look like the ones who owned it 500 years ago?
> Virtue signaling only goes so far.


What is "virtue signalling"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You think the transactions were similar? Please continue.


You have proof otherwise?
List it or shut the fuck up ass wipe....
Magoo's land originally belonged to Native Californians and it was taken from them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You have proof otherwise?
> List it or shut the fuck up ass wipe....
> Magoo's land originally belonged to Native Californians and it was taken from them.


Of every single property and it's ownership history . . . how many is that? Anywhere near 81 million? Or was that 24 million? Or some other number?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You have proof otherwise?
> List it or shut the fuck up ass wipe....
> Magoo's land originally belonged to Native Californians and it was taken from them.


Manifest Destiny? White mans belief he could destroy anyone/anything that got in his way, in "The name of God"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Manifest Destiny? White mans belief he could destroy anyone/anything that got in his way, in "The name of God"?


No,No,No, In the name of the Labor Union.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No,No,No, In the name of the Labor Union.


Why do you diminish yourself so?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's stopping you from handing it over to people who look like the ones who owned it 500 years ago?
> Virtue signaling only goes so far.


Its not me thats stuck.
You cant answer the questions because your whole premise is built on faux virtue signaling.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Manifest Destiny? White mans belief he could destroy anyone/anything that got in his way, in "The name of God"?


What do you call it when the Mayans capture, kill and enslave the greater part of pre Columbian Mexico?
The Osage ruled the southwestern plains, and gave no quarter to anyone who stood in their way when the first Spanish and French "discovered" them.
They took what they wanted and bought and sold everything, including people.
Many Indian tribes owned slaves. Black, white and Indian.

Who is entitled to the true and virtuous victimization card, and what can it be used for?

In South Africa, the problem is not the Boer.
Its the insidious creep, and envy of leftist tyranny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you diminish yourself so?


Just trying to get down on your level so as to understand you a little betta.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What do you call it when the Mayans capture, kill and enslave the greater part of pre Columbian Mexico?
> The Osage ruled the southwestern plains, and gave no quarter to anyone who stood in their way when the first Spanish and French "discovered" them.
> They took what they wanted and bought and sold everything, including people.
> Many Indian tribes owned slaves. Black, white and Indian.
> ...


I think the left calls it evolution.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you diminish yourself so?


You should ask yourself that question, you f'n idiot...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Manifest Destiny? White mans belief he could destroy anyone/anything that got in his way, in "The name of God"?


Exactly... tell Magoo he has to give his home back to the local Indians & not be compensated. Which is what is going on in South Africa...
You really should shut the f up Daffy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of every single property and it's ownership history . . . how many is that? Anywhere near 81 million? Or was that 24 million? Or some other number?


You truly are one stupid ass nitwit


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Exactly... tell Magoo he has to give his home back to the local Indians & not be compensated. Which is what is going on in South Africa...
> You really should shut the f up Daffy.


I take it you didn't read the article I linked.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2018)

espola said:


> I take it you didn't read the article I linked.


Nutters don't read, they are told.


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2018)

espola said:


> How did it become "their land"?


*Man are you a Dick, you fucking play games all the fucking time.....*

*You know God Damn Good and Well WHO owns the Land.*

*The Land is OWNED by the WHITE Farmers who have valid Property*
*Deeds to the Land the ANC and Julius Malema want to STEAL....*

*How Muther Fucking Hard is it to just state the TRUTH.*

*It's Theft.....There is no other remark needed.*

*Theft of Legally held Land by " White " Farmers.....*



*Your Philly Lawyer pretzel Logic is why you get so much abuse.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you diminish yourself so?



*Why are you a Bleeding Asshole.....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

*BOYCOTT ANYTHING FROM SOUTH AFRICA UNTIL THEY GROW UP !*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

*THUGS PLOTTING TO STEAL !*


 *Economic Freedom Fighters*‏Verified account @*EFFSouthAfrica*




The War Council of the EFF sitting this evening at its Headquarters in Braamfontein #*EFFwayawaya*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2018)

Make no mistake.
This is a leftist takeover.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

*Theft !*

*Something Mr Spola denies, yet carries out....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

SAfrica 'close to war zone' with 57 murders a day...
https://www.france24.com/en/20180911-safrica-close-war-zone-with-57-murders-day-minister


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Make no mistake.
> This is a leftist takeover.


People are and will be laughing at you, leftist conspiracy theorist, chicken little.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

*Really ....Mr Rodent...*


*S.Africa 'close to war zone' with 57 murders a day: minister*
11 September 2018 - 11H53







CAPE TOWN (AFP) -
South Africa's murder rate rose again last year, official statistics showed Tuesday, with over 20,000 killed across the country -- about 57 a day -- as police admitted they were struggling to keep control.

A total of 20,336 people were killed in the 12 months to March this year, up from 19,016 the previous year.

The numbers reflect a 6.9 percent year-on-year increase, one of the highest per capita since the end of apartheid 24 years ago.

"Fifty-seven a day, that's how South Africans are murdered. It borders close to the war zone while there is a peace, there is no war in South Africa," Police Minister Bheki Cele told reporters.

"The figures that always scare me are murder figures," he said.

"South Africans must not take it as a norm that they can be hijacked, robbed and killed every day. We have to pick up the ball and change the situation for the better."

Francois Beukman, who heads the police oversight committee in parliament, described the numbers as "alarming and totally unacceptable".

Presenting the figures to parliament, Norman Sekhukhune, the police official responsible for crime research and statistics, said murder rate had increased for the past six consecutive years.

South African police often come under fire for failing to bring down crime levels, *while police chiefs saying they need at least 62,000 more officers.*

© 2018 AFP


----------

